# Beef-Cake FR 4 2013!



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (10. August 2012)

Hallo,


kann mir schon ein verantwortlicher sagen wann und mit welchen Komponenten das Beef-Cake FR 4 2013 zu haben ist?Welche Rahmenfarben wird es 2013 geben?Ändern sich die Komponenten überhaupt zum 2012 Beef-Cake FR 4?Bleibt der Preis gleich beim 2013er Modell,wie der beim 2012?

Ich weiß,so viele Fragen aber habe großes Interesse am Beef-Cake.Bin es schon bei euch im Laden "Probe gefahren" und es hat mir gefallen!


Danke und Gruß


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (13. August 2012)

FREERIDE-AZUBI schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> kann mir schon ein verantwortlicher sagen wann und mit welchen Komponenten das Beef-Cake FR 4 2013 zu haben ist?Welche Rahmenfarben wird es 2013 geben?Ändern sich die Komponenten überhaupt zum 2012 Beef-Cake FR 4?Bleibt der Preis gleich beim 2013er Modell,wie der beim 2012?
> ...


 
Hallo Freeride-Azubi,

das Beef Cake FR gibt es in orange-schwarz und anodisiert. Welche Specs interessieren dich im Einzelnen und für welches Modell? Der Preis wird leider ca. 15-20% über 2012 liegen, da US Dollar und Yen so teuer geworden sind.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (13. August 2012)

Mich würde beim BC FR 2 interessieren: Welche Gabel/Dämpfer,Schaltwerk,wieviel Kettenblätter (Zähneanzahl) und welche Bremsen in der Standard Ausführung verbaut werden?Und den Preis des BC FR 2?

Und das gleiche nochmal für das BC FR 4.So kann ich im voraus schonmal etwas vergleichen.


Gruß


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (14. August 2012)

FREERIDE-AZUBI schrieb:


> Mich würde beim BC FR 2 interessieren: Welche Gabel/Dämpfer,Schaltwerk,wieviel Kettenblätter (Zähneanzahl) und welche Bremsen in der Standard Ausführung verbaut werden?Und den Preis des BC FR 2?
> 
> Und das gleiche nochmal für das BC FR 4.So kann ich im voraus schonmal etwas vergleichen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

hier kommen die Komponenten:

Beef Cake FR 2

Gabel: Rock Shox Domain R Coil
Dämpfer: Fox Van R
Schaltwerk: Shimano SLX
Kettenblätter: 2x10
Bremse: Avid Elixir 5

Beef Cake FR 4

Gabel: Rock Shox Domain RC Coil
Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
Schaltwerk: Shimano SLX
Kettenblätter: 2x10
Bremse: Avid Elixir 7

Zum Preis können wir leider noch nichts sagen.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## Serpentinebiker (15. August 2012)

Also wird die Ausstattung bei den beiden Modellen weitgehend gleich wie bei den 2012er Modellen bleiben? Wenn der Preis nicht signifikant steigt find ich das ok, weil die Parts recht wertig sind. Dennoch würde ich euch in Zukunft raten am Beef Cake kein SLX-Schaltwerk zu verbauen, da die Federspannung einfach nicht ausreichend für die Ansprüche eines Freeride-Bikes sind. Ich hab jetzt schon mein zweites SLX-Schaltwerk und die Spannung wird von Tag zu Tag schlechter, somit schlägt es gegen die Kettenstrebe und irgendwann macht auch das stärkste Schaltauge diese Belastung nicht mehr mit... Persönlich hätte ich mir ein Shimano XT Shadow plus-Schaltwerk gewünscht.
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (15. August 2012)

Serpentinebiker schrieb:


> Also wird die Ausstattung bei den beiden Modellen weitgehend gleich wie bei den 2012er Modellen bleiben? Wenn der Preis nicht signifikant steigt find ich das ok, weil die Parts recht wertig sind. Dennoch würde ich euch in Zukunft raten am Beef Cake kein SLX-Schaltwerk zu verbauen, da die Federspannung einfach nicht ausreichend für die Ansprüche eines Freeride-Bikes sind. Ich hab jetzt schon mein zweites SLX-Schaltwerk und die Spannung wird von Tag zu Tag schlechter, somit schlägt es gegen die Kettenstrebe und irgendwann macht auch das stärkste Schaltauge diese Belastung nicht mehr mit... Persönlich hätte ich mir ein Shimano XT Shadow plus-Schaltwerk gewünscht.
> LG Serpentinebiker


 
Hallo Serpentinenbiker,

vielen Dank für deine Anregung, wir werden es gerne weitergeben.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (15. August 2012)

Ab wann sind die 2013er Bikes denn auf eurer Webseite zu sehen?




Gruß


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (15. August 2012)

FREERIDE-AZUBI schrieb:


> Ab wann sind die 2013er Bikes denn auf eurer Webseite zu sehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sie werden wohl ab Mitte September online sein, dann zwar noch nicht alle, aber auf jeden Fall ein Teil.

Viele Grüße


----------

